# Anyone Using Apple Pencil With LR Mobile



## JohnD22 (Sep 14, 2016)

Just purchased an iPad Pro and am curious if anyone has used the Apple Pencil. Looks like most are just using fingers. 
Thanks.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 14, 2016)

Steve Jobs was right all along...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 15, 2016)

I bought an iPad Pro (which I later sent back because I prefer the mini size) and if they made a pencil-compatible mini, I'd buy it. Not for using as a general stylus, but just for scribbling over PDF's.


----------



## mcasan (Sep 17, 2016)

I think we are all waiting for Adobe to update LR Mobile with local adjustments (clone, heal, brush) where using the Pencil should be much better than a wide finger.


----------

